# Shore Power Cord Access Door



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Today i took out the small round power cord access.Replaced it with a bigger rectangular door that you can swing open and comes with a locking door.Now i can stick my hand in there easily and gives me more storage place for adapters ect.On the 280 RS there is a substancial space where the cord goes, And is allready boxed in.Nothing is in the way when cutting out the bigger space.Once you have the tools rounded up start to finish is only 20 ish minutes.A very simple Mod and well worth it IMHO.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Photos?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> Photos?


I tried posting pics the other night of my battery box mod now that it is 99% complete.Just have 2 get 4 batteries.I took pics of the power cord mod and many others.I'll get it figured out and post pics soon i hope.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

From the factory stock round.To the much bigger and accessable power cord door.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice, need to look into this one in summer.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

robertized said:


> Tourdfox buddy one of these days we are going to get our trailers all lined out, nice mod. Good Luck.


It's hard trying to keep up with you robertized , But i'm trying. lol.My list dosn't seem to get any smaller.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice addition to your setup.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the mod...









I like having the quick connect on mine, but your mod is still a great addition. Makes a guy wonder why Keystone doesn't just do that as a factory option.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

I got tired of stuffing that power cord back in the mouse hole a long time ago and converted mine to be detachable. I'm now going to a dual 30A service, explained in another post.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Do you have a link to that post? And what is the advantage to that?


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

sonomaguy said:


> Do you have a link to that post? And what is the advantage to that?


It's in the Mods section. There are a couple of advantages. First, it's going to run off the 50A service, using a breakout box, which gets less use and the contacts in the pedestal outlets are in better condition, better connection, less resistance, less heat buildup, and fewer burned power cord plugs. The second is it will let me distribute the loads in the trailer more evenly so I won't have to do breaker flipping in order to operate something while the air conditioner is running. I can keep the water heater on electric, run the microwave and the coffee pot all at once if I want to.


----------



## Jim W (Jan 28, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> Today i took out the small round power cord access.Replaced it with a bigger rectangular door that you can swing open and comes with a locking door.Now i can stick my hand in there easily and gives me more storage place for adapters ect.On the 280 RS there is a substancial space where the cord goes, And is allready boxed in.Nothing is in the way when cutting out the bigger space.Once you have the tools rounded up start to finish is only 20 ish minutes.A very simple Mod and well worth it IMHO.


I was wondering what I was going do about the cord hole ,it is such a pain to push the cord through especially when cold. This Idea will work great ,thanks for that info.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Hope this link works
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=43626&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1
Oh, your pictures are all gone there too.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Good idea!!! Think i will do that!


----------

